# Tasteless mozzarella?



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Made mozzarella and it turned out nice, nice texture and all but lacking in flavor. Even the whole milk batch. What can I do to improve the flavor next time?


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

Did you use lipase?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Lipase? No, just used one of those kits from New England cheese making supply company. When do I add lipase? I don't know much about cheese making obviously


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, I found a FAQ on the lipase in Mozz on their website! Thanks!


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

Glad you found a link. It's likely far more articulate than I am.  Tasteless cheese can normally be traced back to weak and/or non-existent cultures.


----------



## squeak (Jun 21, 2012)

Salt?? Perhaps it needed a bit more


----------

